# Dealing with my local NHS hospital



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all.

I have a rather strained relationship with the early pregnancy and antenatal side of my local hospital, not surprising after 7 miscarriages. I've just had too many unsympathetic comments in my time and I have something of a phobia about the medical profession too.

I told my GP early on about our plan to do DE IVF and she arranged various blood tests for DP and me which saved us some pennies.

As I have a clotting disorder, I need to be on clexane while pregnant, and I suspected I'd need anticoagulation while on the IVF drugs, and it turned out I was right. 

My donor and I are both on BCP as of last week.

My DP called my haematology consultant to ask if i should start clexane (I have a stock) and he said yes, and go for my platelet check Tuesday.

I know he will want to know all about the IVF and what I'm wondering is whether I should tell him it's DE IVF, or just plain IVF (in which case, he'd wonder why I hadn't mentioned stims) Obviously he should be in the frame, I can't really imagine NOT telling him the whole story, but my fear is that later on, if I get pregnant, it will be on my notes and I'll get nasty remarks from the EPU.

What would you do? I know I'm a paranoid worrier when it comes to doctors, I can't help it!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

To be honest if it is in the best interest of you and hopefully your pregnancy I would tell him, your GP knows.  He should be non-judgemental, but if he is remind him you are there for your clotting disorder and treatment and not his personal moral opinion etc.  Also I would say to him that you don't want the DE added to your notes. 

I work with children and we have a little girl who is in and out of our unit and the reason why they mention DE in her notes and referral letter to a tertairy centre is because they cannot genetically screen the donor for helping with daignosis, sometimes sharing is in the best interests of the baby.
Good luck I hope it all goes well for you all
L xx


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Drowned Girl

I have replied to you on this point on another board.  I agree with JJ1 that you should tell your cons the whole story.  Good luck Essex Girl xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi, we went today and everything was fine. I'm on clexane and aspirin till the HPT, and he'll prescribe more if I haven't got enough in my cupboard.

x


----------

